# BBC Radio 3 A-Z of Opera



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/opera/


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Tantalising but "not allowed" in NZ. Bl**d# BBC and copyright etc. I can only stream BBC 3 here.

*Edit*: Just after posting this I found this suggestion on a comment on the Intermezzo blog: haven't tried it yet but there is hope, at least for BBC TV:

"I am actually not from the UK, but there is a VLC playlist which has live feed of UKTV.
It has 70 channels including all BBC channels.
I watched Opera Italia with it and it worked perfectly, excellent quality, pretty stable, and I am planning on watching the rest of the season with it.
Here is a link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/391822729/BTV.rar

To use it, install the VLC program(which I am including), and start the BTV.
You will then see a list, choose the number of the channel you want to watch, and press Enter.
The program will do the rest.
You can watch the re-run of the first episode of Opera Italia on BBC4(number 7) on Saturday, May 29th 7 PM(UK time).
Have fun with the season(and with many more British channels like film four and even a James Bond channel!)"


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope Natalie & everyone outside of UK will be able to see it eventually. A great series of programmes over the summer.

Intermezzo has more.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I hope Natalie & everyone outside of UK will be able to see it eventually. A great series of programmes over the summer.
> 
> Intermezzo has more.


Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

As part of the BBC opera season they're showing Aida on the floating stage on Lake Constance (Bregenz Festival).

It's on now & I'm not sure about it but I sure would have loved to be there!

review 1

review 2


----------

